# Expiring Rci Points



## shazzy (Dec 5, 2006)

Last year I was told by RCI that I needed to pay to extend my points.  Then, after I'd paid up, everyone was extended free of charge.  This year they want 50c a point I think to extend expiring weeks.  As they have closed their Durban office, I have phoned Johannesburg and emailed several times.  I am not getting any response.  Does anyone have a suggestion on how to contact someone who knows what is going on.  I don't want to have to pay for nothing again.


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Hopefully another SA resident will come along*

and answer this since here in the US all SA resorts are weeks only.

 The points system that is used in SA isn't used here, so I have no idea how to help.

 fwiw, Greg


----------



## Karen G (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't know if this is still the correct email address, but in the past I've gotten help with South Africa RCI questions here:  thespecialists@rci.co.za


----------

